# XXL Breed



## iloveyou (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of Cane Corso's? What are they?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

they are recreations of an ancient breed. They are recognized by the AKC now but many claim this breed was a cross of other breeds such as a Neapolitan Mastiff and Boxer. There are still examples of the closer relatives to the ancient breed in some areas in Sicily where they work in farms but they look nothing like their show counterparts. Many of these farmers do not let anyone get their hands on their dogs and they do not breed for show but strictly for work. They are a nice designer breed but you need to carefully research breeders and meet the parents of the pups. These dogs tend to be extremely dominant and can suffer from many diseases so a reputable breeder would screen their breeding stock to make sure their temperament and health are tested before mating.


----------



## iloveyou (Oct 11, 2010)

I seen a dog when I bought my first pitbull. It was a cross breed between a pitbull and a mastiff. He was 130lbs and was only 8 months old. He was about as tall as a mastiff but had a pitbull head on him. Ever since then I have been trying to find who has these dogs and if there is a particular name they are called?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

iloveyou said:


> I seen a dog when I bought my first pitbull. It was a cross breed between a pitbull and a mastiff. He was 130lbs and was only 8 months old. He was about as tall as a mastiff but had a pitbull head on him. Ever since then I have been trying to find who has these dogs and if there is a particular name they are called?


I wouldn't go as far as saying that they have a pit bull head. Alaunts and Mastiffs were here way before pit bulls and this is where they get some of the traits. If you are reffering to Bandogs these are working crosses involving different breeds most of the times is a working mastiff crossed to a gamebred pit bull. They use gamedog blood to add athleticism and heart, while the Mastiff blood adds tenacity, (territorial and guarding instinct)<-- which the American Pitbull Terrier lacks. There are some very nice kennels that have these dogs while there are backyard breeders just mixing poor examples of each breed only for looks and nothing else.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying that they have a pit bull head. Alaunts and Mastiffs were here way before pit bulls and this is where they get some of the traits. If you are reffering to Bandogs these are working crosses involving different breeds most of the times is a working mastiff crossed to a gamebred pit bull. They use gamedog blood to add athleticism and heart, while the Mastiff blood adds tenacity, (territorial and guarding instinct)<-- which the American Pitbull Terrier lacks. There are some very nice kennels that have these dogs *while there are backyard breeders just mixing poor examples of each breed only for looks and nothing else*.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

You have an excellent post, but they also want a quick buck!! I've seen this dog around town a few times, and every time I asked one of the owner about them, they try to sell a puppy for ridiculous amounts. Looks and money is all BYB's about...Its amazing what people would do for money these days!


----------



## iloveyou (Oct 11, 2010)

Beedeezy10 said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> You have an excellent post, but they also want a quick buck!! I've seen this dog around town a few times, and every time I asked one of the owner about them, they try to sell a puppy for ridiculous amounts. Looks and money is all BYB's about...Its amazing what people would do for money these days!


YES , the guy I talked to had paid about $5,000 for the one he had.. thats too much just to have a big dog.. especially if you do not know the breed..


----------



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

cane corso is also know as Italian Mastiffs


----------

